# Parsons direct drive turbines



## meiklemak (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi folks.
I'm new to the site but wonder if there's anyone out there that can help me with some research into Parsons direct drive turbines particularly as fitted to Clyde steamers of the 20s and 30s.
What would interest me the most would be instalation pics/drawings for the likes of Dutchess of Montrose, Duchess of Hamilton and the original Queen Mary, but anything of relevance would do.
Thanks for your help in advance.
Nordic Clansman.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Shumai but, 'ows it goin? welcome aboard from the flat bit of Europe. 

The Parsons turbines were fitted with a reduction gear to the prop shaft, so they were NOT direct drive, in the fullest meaning of the phrase.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome to this site . 

Why do you end your post with the words 'Nordic Clansman " ?.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

*Clyde Turbine Steamers*



Billieboy said:


> Shumai but, 'ows it goin? welcome aboard from the flat bit of Europe.
> 
> The Parsons turbines were fitted with a reduction gear to the prop shaft, so they were NOT direct drive, in the fullest meaning of the phrase.


Hi, 
Are you sure that the Clyde steamers mentioned were geared turbines?
I had always thought that Queen MaryII, Duchess of Hamilton and Duchess of Montrose were triple screw direct drive turbines.
Basically similar to the earlier King Edward with a HP turbine driving the centre shaft and two LP turbines driving the wing shafts


----------



## meiklemak (Aug 23, 2010)

*Answer to John Cassels*

Hi John.
Nordic Clansman---Clyde built tanker I served on as junion eng. just before she was sold to Arab interests in 1982.


----------



## meiklemak (Aug 23, 2010)

*Answer to Jim S*

As far as I understand it the vessels mentioned were as you say--Tripple screw direct drive, ie King Edward.
A few years ago I came across an LP turbine from the original Queen Mary at the museum in Irvine, sitting outside in the rain and in a terrible state. Talking to a member of staff revealed that they were unaware of what they had but from the lettering stamped into the casing there is no doubt. Not sure what they've done with them since but I would hope that it's at least under cover.
Once i've figured out how to post a picture--I will put it up for all to see.


----------



## meiklemak (Aug 23, 2010)

*Queen Mary Turbine Picture*

Think I got it right. Picture should be in "Engines and Machanics" section.
Look for "QM LP2 Turb"
Hope its of interest.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

John Cassels said:


> Welcome to this site .
> 
> Why do you end your post with the words 'Nordic Clansman " ?.


Ah , I was on her 1979/1980 as mate. Brian French Master.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

meiklemak said:


> Hi John.
> Nordic Clansman---Clyde built tanker I served on as junion eng. just before she was sold to Arab interests in 1982.


Ah , I was on her 1979/1980 as mate , Brian French - Master.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

I was fixing the cargo valves on Nordic Clansman from '72 until '79, had lots of fun with Tony Airy, John Galpin and Lars Nordin in Lisbon.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> I was fixing the cargo valves on Nordic Clansman from '72 until '79, had lots of fun with Tony Airy, John Galpin and Lars Nordin in Lisbon.


Bill , I joined her in Lisbon sometime in '79.

remember John Galpin and Lars Nordin well.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

sailed with tony airy and lars nordin on hopepark.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> I was fixing the cargo valves on Nordic Clansman from '72 until '79, had lots of fun with Tony Airy, John Galpin and Lars Nordin in Lisbon.


Hello Bill,
She wasn't delivered until 74, but I remember the fun well. I was one of the guys hauling them out of the tanks!

B/R,

Roddie.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

welcome onboard SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

'74, that's right Roddie, must have got my ships mixed up, it was a long time ago. 

John Cassels, Lisbon '79, I was there, but only for a few days as I remember, did a dock inspection and flew ten tons of valves back to my shop for repair. Tony Airey had a DC8 Cargo on standby charter in case we missed the flight out, fortunately we made it with an hour or two to spare.


----------

